# [HOWTO]Como bajar videos flash y convertirlos a mpg

## zorth

hola.

ayer mi colega german me paso un video muy bueno de google.videos ( http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=515642196227308929&q ) el cual queria bajar. y como no podia en principio y lo uno lleva a lo otro, al final he encontrado una forma practica y muy simple de como poder tener un video de una pagina flash, formato .flv en el disco y pasarlo a mpg.

en principio, si uno ve un video flash que desee, se va a esta pagina la cual te deja descargartelo a disco en formato .flv

http://dev2.traxio.net/projects/googlevideo/

concretamente, se pone la url de la pagina donde esta dicho video en →

Google Video Page:

hecho esto, se descarga y una vez en disco si se tiene instalado ffmpeg ( emerge -pvu ffmpeg ), se usa este comando:

```

ffmpeg -i archivo.flv -target pal-vcd -r 25 output.mpg

```

la pagina de ffmpeg

http://ffmpeg.sourceforge.net/ffmpeg-doc.html#SEC6

da muchisimas posibilidades, pero no estoy tan metido en este y otros muchos temas, asi que prefiero lo practico y sencillo.

espero que a alguien le sea de utilidad.

saludos.

----------

## alexlm78

Gracias por el dato, lo pongo en practica como experimento y luego te cuento.

Saluditos.

----------

## Stolz

Con la proliferacion depaginas como youtube, google video y similares, estos videos están hasta en la sopa. Los bloggers y webmasters no se dan cuenta que no todo el mundo tiene flash y se dedican a insertar en sus páginas videos de este tipo entre etiquetas <embed></embed>.  Es algo que me molesta bastante. Aun no entiendo las ventajas de ver los videos empotrados en páginas webs (especialmente cuando hay mas de uno) en vez de hacerlo en tu reproductor de videos favorito.

Por suerte, los archivos .flv se pueden ver con el mplayer directamente, asi es que si alguien lo tiene instalado, se puede ahorrar el paso de converlo a MPG con el ffmpeg  :Smile: 

zorth, para otra ocasion en la que no "puedas" bajar uno de estos videos, te recomiendo la extensión Greasemonkey de firefox ( http://greasemonkey.mozdev.org/ ), combinada con estos dos scripts que permiten bajar los videos de Youtube y GoogleVideo: http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/2085 http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/2084

Aunque requiere Firefox, creo que es mucho mas cómodo que andar visitando páginas  :Very Happy: 

Saludozzzzzzz

----------

## zorth

hola.

gracias stolz  :Smile: 

pero el caso es que no uso firefox. uso opera, como alternativa he dejado mozilla, la 1.7.12 al cual lo dejo en " aceptando todas las cookies " para paginas rebeldes  :Very Happy: , pero no lo uso mas que para 4 sitios concretos.

los archivos .flv ciertamente, se pueden ver con mplayer si tienes instalado ffmpeg pero, es que queria hacerme una recopilacion de los realmente guapos para pasarlos a cd y verlos en el dvd del comedor.... de ahi, que no los quiera en flv  :Smile: 

gracias y un saludo.

----------

## pacho2

Di que sí  :Smile: 

VIVA MOZILLA SUITE, y por supuesto Opera también  :Wink: 

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## zorth

 :Wink: 

hola.

otra manera mas " elegante " de conseguir los videos de google sin intermediarios, bajandolos en .flv directamente si bien, se puede usar ffmpeg para pasarlos a mpg.

la prueba→

http://vp.video.google.com/videoplayback?id=10519c909b620e7b&begin=0&len=215666&itag=5&urlcreated=1136726204&docid=-4532245984549289375&urlcreated=1136726204&sigh=E0YqBAveYcnmHG_QlQgxxH

COMO hacerlo ??? siguiendo las instrucciones encontradas en este enlace →

http://www.lifehack.org/articles/lifehack/how-to-download-google-video.html

saludos  :Smile: 

----------

